# Ethernet controller for Dell Dimension 4600c



## zenrush (Nov 17, 2008)

Reinstalled a legit version of XP. Can't find the driver resourece CD. Dell supplies all the drivers for this model except the ethernet controller. Registered on Dell's support forum & have been waiting for hours for a password. Searched for specs on the actual computer for any info on the hardware. Zilch! Does anyone have a link that doesn't bring me to a driver detection program...which doesn't work without an internet connection?! Is there an alternate/compatible driver? So frustrated that I even looked on the motherboard around the network port for any info. Help.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&ServiceTag=&SystemID=DIM_P4_4600C&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

If you download the chipset drivers and network drivers from dell they should make the ethernet work, burn them to a cd on another computer then install them.

You should also get all other drivers that apply to your system


----------



## zenrush (Nov 17, 2008)

Downloaded the chipset & network drivers. No dice. It's not the first time I worked on this model. I had the Resoure CD then. Dell did not have it listed in the past under this model. The reason for so many present complaints in their forum. Microsoft responded via email right after I posted this issue..4 hours later. : )
I was able to access their forum and get a direct link for the controller. It's available under another/compatible PC model...but the info in the full link shows '4600c.' Web page developers need 2 wake up! Thanks for being on top of things though. 

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...0&typecnt=1&vercnt=2&formatcnt=1&fileid=84196


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome and thanks for sharing your experiance with this I was unaware of that.
I problably should have had you run Everest and find out what model nic you had and find a driver from broadcom.

Great job tracking this down and getting to the bottom of it!


----------



## dbk4297 (May 19, 2008)

Hello,
You need to install Windows is specific order on Dell systems.
Note: Some devices may not function properly if the drivers are installed out of order.

Install your version of Windows.

Install the following software and drivers in the order listed below.

***** 1.***** Desktop System Software (DSS) or Notebook System Software (NSS) - A vital utility that provides critical updates and patches for the operating system. If you are reinstalling the operating system or updating all the computer’s drivers, it is imperative that this software be installed first.
Currently, the DSS and NSS are not required for systems with Windows Vista installed. This is located under the System and Configuration Utilities Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
2. Chipset - Helps Windows control system board components and controllers. This is located under the Chipset Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
3. Video Adapter - Enhances video performance. This is located under the Video Adapter Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
4. Network Interface Card (NIC) - Enhances the network controller for Internet or network access. This is located under the Network Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
5. Audio Adapter - Enables and enhances the audio controller. This is located under the Audio Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
6. Modem - Allows dialup capability. This is located under the Communication Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
7. Wireless Network Card - Enables and enhances the wireless network controller. This is located under the Network Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
8. Touchpad, Pointer, Trackstick, Mice, and Keyboards - Enhances the pointing device features. This is located under the Mouse & Keyboards Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
9. Other Devices
* Bluetooth Module
This is located under the Communication Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
* Dell Wireless Mobile Broadband Cards
This is located under the Communication Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
* PCMCIA/Smartcard controller
This is located under the Security Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.

Dell drivers and downloads page http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/.

NOTE: If your system download page offers a DSS or NSS file in the 'System and Configuration Utilities' Category. And you have already tried to install some drivers, you will need to reboot in Safe Mode to install the DSS or NSS file, and the chipset. Then reboot the system and install the rest of the drivers in the correct order.


----------

